# Problema con funcionamiento de mouse



## criscob83 (Dic 20, 2005)

tengo un problema con un mouse inalámbrico microsoft el problema es este:
conecta bien y todo cuando doy clic izquierdo se apreta también el derecho y cuando apreto el derecho, se aprieta el boton del scroll? ya lo desarme pensé que algo podria estar apretando los botones pero no veo nada raro el mouse funcionaba bien, no tiene más de 5 meses que lo tengo?que me recomiendan hacer?


----------



## Killer_jc (Dic 20, 2005)

mmm... puede pasar por un problema de drivers tal ves, no creo q sea algo electronico de un dia al otro, pero lo mas facil a hacer seria comprarse uno nuevo, por lo q salen no es mucho.


----------



## maunix (Dic 24, 2005)

Killer_jc dijo:
			
		

> mmm... puede pasar por un problema de drivers tal ves, no creo q sea algo electronico de un dia al otro, pero lo mas facil a hacer seria comprarse uno nuevo, por lo q salen no es mucho.



Coincido en que lo mas probable es que sea un problema de drivers... pero acá entramos en el terreno de lo + probable,  poco sabemos si se te cayó al piso o cosa por el estilo.

El protocolo de comunicación que suelen usar los mouse, es un protocolo serial, donde cada bit significa algo y si te anda todo mal podría ser o que el driver interpreta mal la información (problema de driver) o que realmente tenes problemas en la comunicación!  fijate si no tenes algo que 'interfiera' al medio.


----------



## criscob83 (Dic 24, 2005)

el mouse es ubs y en cualquier computadora me hace lo mismo y no necesita drivers para instalarse, creo que esta dañado de alguna manera quien sabe si lo tiraron o algo asi y no se si lo han hecho optaré por comprar otro


----------

